# New PC games coming in at around 36.00 quid, big rise!



## treelover (May 5, 2014)

Looking at the RRP and actual prices on the download sites, eg Greenman Gaming, all the new games, Watchdogs, etc are being sold at around 36.00 pounds, I seem to recall last years and before that coming at around 26.00 pounds, though of course prices come down quickly. But a tenner is quite a hike


----------



## cypher79 (May 5, 2014)

Buying pc games at launch is a mugs game, wait 6 months and the price is generally less than half.

That new South Park for instance was £40 when it first came out, and I've seen it on sale for as little as £17 already, and its only been out a few months.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 5, 2014)

http://www.thehut.com/games/platfor...affil=thgppc&gclid=CM3Sr8vblb4CFQUFwwod26gACg


----------



## golightly (May 5, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> http://www.thehut.com/games/platfor...affil=thgppc&gclid=CM3Sr8vblb4CFQUFwwod26gACg


 
£22.90


----------



## maomao (May 5, 2014)

cypher79 said:


> That new South Park for instance was £40 when it first came out, and I've seen it on sale for as little as £17 already, and its only been out a few months.



There's always deals from the start though. I got it for 23 quid (or something like that, could have been 26) off Game.com within 2 weeks of release.


----------



## treelover (May 5, 2014)

Yeah, but what I meant was it is still going to be a fair bit more to buy them now with the price rise even in sales

update, for some crazy reason, its the digital prices which are so high.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 6, 2014)

The price you pay for being the gaming master race, increasing prices.


----------



## Cid (May 6, 2014)

It's not 'for some crazy reason', it's because for highly anticipated AAA titles they know people will buy on pre-purchase, securing themselves a special character skin, or perhaps an additional weapon. After that there's people buying off reviews, but as soon as that demand drops so will the price.


----------



## Sunray (May 6, 2014)

The gaming equivalent of a hard back book.


----------



## treelover (May 26, 2014)

http://www.getgamesgo.com/specialoffers


may be right on games rapidly coming down, special editions, etc, but in relation to bog standard new release PC downloads, its from about 33.00 when last year they were selling from about 23.00 new.


----------



## Epona (May 26, 2014)

It's not really unexpected to see a price hike when new gen consoles come out.  Thing is though that because we have Steam that regularly does good offers on games, publishers may well realise that they're not going to sell games at a vastly inflated release price, people will just wait for the next sale instead of buying it on release.  I think that is going to help prevent prices from getting too ridiculous, every Steam user salivates in expectation of the next sale.  I find it hard to spend more than a tenner on a game these days, mostly if there's something I want I just wait for when it's on sale.


----------



## maomao (May 26, 2014)

treelover said:


> http://www.getgamesgo.com/specialoffers
> 
> 
> may be right on games rapidly coming down, special editions, etc, but in relation to bog standard new release PC downloads, its from about 33.00 when last year they were selling from about 23.00 new.


Overall PC gamers can get a lot more content for their money than console gamers. Steam sales, humble bundles and tonnes of other discount sites. Even if you feel you have to play games on release you're still not going to pay the prices someone with a PS4 or XBox One has to several months down the line. After my disappointments recently with Rome 2 (pile of crap) and South Park (good enough for what it is but haven't felt like playing it that much) don't think I'll be touching anything else within 6 months of release anyway.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 27, 2014)

golightly said:


> £22.90




got it for 25 quid from there in the end, but my key hasnt arrived yet 

still I'm , evaluating it anyway


----------



## treelover (Sep 5, 2014)

Assassins Creed Unity, the only new game I'm interested in, is coming in at around 40 quid, though the key sites are a bit cheaper.


----------



## treelover (Oct 2, 2014)

Actually, its 49.00 on Greenman Gaming, that may be the same as on consoles, there used to a ten to fifteen quid differential.


----------



## Cid (Oct 11, 2014)

treelover said:


> Actually, its 49.00 on Greenman Gaming, that may be the same as on consoles, there used to a ten to fifteen quid differential.



That is ridiculous, but both Shadow of Mordor and Alien: Isolation are around the £30 mark which doesn't show a major price hike (for PCs anyway).

e2a: £39.99 AC:U for PC and you can get it for £25 from CD keys (apparently).


----------



## maomao (Oct 11, 2014)

treelover said:


> Assassins Creed Unity, the only new game I'm interested in, is coming in at around 40 quid, though the key sites are a bit cheaper.


£24.99 at CDKeys
http://www.cdkeys.com/pc/games/assa...eed_unity_pc&gclid=CKXPkKf4pMECFaYewwodBGIAmw


----------



## Dandred (Oct 12, 2014)

I didn't notice the price up on pirate bay.


----------



## motsy (Oct 24, 2014)

Some new games're only on the shelves for a few weeks then vanish and end up on the shelves of CEX.

But what d'you get for fifty quid these days? A disk and a six page manual if you're lucky (some games you just get a disk and two page panthlet. Back in the '90s you got more for your money and a proper manual and some titles gave you a mouse mat as well.


----------

